# milbro proshot & fine slingshot.com



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

Recent purchase from Roger of Fineslingshot.com and milbro










Awaken Dragon hi $ puppy










my trident - I don't like slingshot with brace but I need a trident










Eagle of sniper gen7 friends, not for me










The Wang's King of the edge - looks like normal dankung but the rod dia. is 10 mm kind of heavy for shoot heavy band set










Lingtan - Moon 2 multi holes for hook up different tube for tapered effect










Mechanical release










iron hand (blue) and liu-lan (black ) rig with tube in tube style cocktail taped band 3/8 puncture hard can










Use of 3/8 , tgb failed to went through


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Awaken Dragon looks cool!


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Nice!! So why do you like the trident more? What are the differences you feel? Thanks for the info!!


----------



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

e~shot said:


> Awaken Dragon looks cool!


Costs more ! 



PorkChopSling said:


> Nice!! So why do you like the trident more? What are the differences you feel? Thanks for the info!!


feel more robust and more easy to shoot -- I used to shoot flat and board cut style more. EOS G7 is quit popular model but have not get used to it.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Wow a big order, all great stuff, good shooting :wave:


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Thanks for posting! Did the "Wang's King of Edge" and the "Awaken Dragon" come from Roger at fineslingshots.com? I can't seem to find them on his web sight?


----------



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Thanks for posting! Did the "Wang's King of Edge" and the "Awaken Dragon" come from Roger at fineslingshots.com? I can't seem to find them on his web sight?


Yes, they were from Roger , because there more than 20 major brands and so many sub-brand slingshot in China, go to one retailer may have not have all you want. contact and give him a link what you looking for , he could handle it for you. The lintan moon 2 and blue wrap little catty, they did not sell in e-store or shop because they were from custom maker in their discussion forum.


----------



## justin9900 (Mar 4, 2014)

nice load of stuff


----------



## Sharpshooter II (Apr 15, 2014)

Love that Eagle Of Sniper !


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Nice shooters...~AKAOldmiser


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

e~shot said:


> Awaken Dragon looks cool!


Exactly my sentiments! I want to try a frame like that with unattached looped tubes to see if its good.


----------



## HP Slingshots (Jun 12, 2013)

wicked spending spree, some nice slingshots 

-Epic


----------

